# IVA Responsable no inscripto



## grisauco

alguien sabe la traducción de este término al portugués???


----------



## Vanda

íBienvenido Grisauco! 

Este termo se encontra no dicionário que fica no alto da página deste fórum. Veja: http://www.wordreference.com/espt/IVA

IVA ['iβa] (Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido) =   ICMS (Imposto sobre Circulação de Mercadarias e Serviços)


----------



## grisauco

Pero te parece, me parece que este término que me decís es incompleto....


----------



## MariBR

No Brasil, não temos IVA. A tradução para o português brasileiro seria Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado.

O que temos é a não-cumulatividade de dois impostos: IPI (imposto sobre produtos industrializados) e o ICMS (imposto sobre a circulação de mercadorias e serviços). A tributação sobre o valor agregado é confundida com a não cumulatividade, mas são conceitos um pouquinho diferentes.

Acho melhor esperar alguém de Portugal que poderia traduzir melhor, pois me parece que eles tem IVA.


----------



## grisauco

MariBR said:


> No Brasil, não temos IVA. A tradução para o português brasileiro seria Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado.
> 
> O que temos é a não-cumulatividade de dois impostos: IPI (imposto sobre produtos industrializados) e o ICMS (imposto sobre a circulação de mercadorias e serviços). A tributação sobre o valor agregado é confundida com a não cumulatividade, mas são conceitos um pouquinho diferentes.
> 
> Acho melhor esperar alguém de Portugal que poderia traduzir melhor, pois me parece que eles tem IVA.


  Podrá ser:   Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado, Contribuinte Não Cadastrado???
Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

grisauco said:


> Podrá ser:   Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado, Contribuinte Não Cadastrado


----------



## grisauco

Vanda, você acha que faz sentido então colocar assim:   Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado, Contribuinte Não Cadastrado?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, se for num formulário: 
 IVA: Contribuinte não cadastrado


----------



## MariBR

Poxa, errei ali em cima!

Falamos *Imposto sobre Valor Agregado* (sem aquele "o")! 

Tem gente que usa *Imposto sobre Valor Adicionado*. 

Como disse, no Brasil não temos esse tipo de imposto, então, não temos uma tradução única. Pode usar as duas como sinônimos, que vão entender! 

Quanto ao _responsable no inscripto_, seria *contribuinte não cadastrado* (ou *contribuinte não inscrito*) a tradução literal, mas não estou segura em relação ao significado.

Poderia ser isento, não tributado, ou o contribuinte substituído nos casos de  substituição tributária. 

Não tenho claro esse conceito de "_Responsable no inscripto_". Se pudesse colocar mais informações, talvez ajudasse um pouco!


----------



## grisauco

MariBR said:


> No Brasil, não temos IVA. A tradução para o português brasileiro seria Imposto sobre o Valor Agregado.
> 
> O que temos é a não-cumulatividade de dois impostos: IPI (imposto sobre produtos industrializados) e o ICMS (imposto sobre a circulação de mercadorias e serviços). A tributação sobre o valor agregado é confundida com a não cumulatividade, mas são conceitos um pouquinho diferentes.
> 
> Acho melhor esperar alguém de Portugal que poderia traduzir melhor, pois me parece que eles tem IVA.


Obrigada!!!!! Valeu!!! é um tipo de contribuinte que nao tem um ingresso muito alto entao nao entra dentro da categoria de INSCRIPTO (nao paga imposto IVA)


----------



## MariBR

Aqui no Brasil, todos somos inscritos no Cadastro de Pessoas Físicas (CPF) e todos pagamos algum tipo de imposto direta ou indiretamente.

Quando não temos que pagar algum tributo podemos ser isentos ou imunes. Mas daí já é entrar em detalhes do Direito Tributário.

No dia a dia, quando não temos que pagar algum imposto por ter uma renda não muito alta, falamos que somos *isentos*!

Resumindo: acho que a melhor tradução no Brasil seria:

*Isento de Imposto sobre Valor Agregado (ou Adicionado)*


----------



## grisauco

Está ótimo! Entendi! Obrigada!!!


----------



## Carfer

A tradução para português é _*Imposto sobre o Valor Acrescentado,*_ ou, pelo menos, é esse o nome que tem em Portugal, onde existe e é, provavelmente, o mais importante dos impostos do sistema fiscal português.

Quando à inscrição, esta não se pode referir especificamente ao IVA, já que o nosso cadastro de contribuintes é único. Nós só nos inscrevemos como contribuintes uma única vez na vida, sendo-nos atribuído um único Número de Identificação Fiscal (NIF, também comummente designado por _'Número de contribuinte')._ Hoje em dia a inscrição é, em muitos casos, oficiosa (o número é atribuido quando se requer o cartão de cidadão pela primeira vez, pelo que até um recém-nascido pode estar inscrito - não se admirem: uma neta minha tem onze meses e já tem cartão de cidadão, número de contribuinte, número de beneficiário do Serviço Nacional de Saúde e só não tem número de eleitor porque não tem idade). 
Depois de inscrito, cada contribuinte pode ser, ou não, sujeito passivo de cada um dos impostos.

Isto para dizer que a tradução literal de _'IVA Responsable no inscripto'_ não faz muito sentido. Com referência específica ao IVA, a pessoa ou é _isenta_ (volume anual de transacções abaixo de € 10.000), _não sujeito_ (caso dos médicos e outros prestadores do sector da saúde) ou _sujeito_ (a quase totalidade das pessoas e empresas), mas está sempre (ou melhor, em princípio) inscrita no cadastro de contribuintes. Daí que a tradução mais adequada no caso me parece ser _'não é sujeito passivo de IVA'_ ou algo semelhante, a menos que a situação se reporte a alguém que fez uma transacção comercial e nem sequer está inscrito como contribuinte, o que, pela forma como está escrita a frase, não me parece ser o caso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> íBienvenido Grisauco!
> 
> Este termo se encontra no dicionário que fica no alto da página deste fórum. Veja: http://www.wordreference.com/espt/IVA
> 
> IVA ['iβa] (Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido) = ICMS (Imposto sobre Circulação de Mercadarias e Serviços)


O IVA não corresponde plenamente ao ICMS. Como já dito acima, não temos IVA no Brasil.


----------

